

Disqus: Serving 400 million people with Python - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/python/pycon-2011-disqus-serving-400-million-people-with-python/

======
sausagefeet
After reading [http://www.yesodweb.com/blog/preliminary-warp-cross-
language...](http://www.yesodweb.com/blog/preliminary-warp-cross-language-
benchmarks) I wish it were feasible to implement it again in a more performant
language/framework. Would be really fascinating to get solid cost analysis
numbers. If you can handle 6x more requests in even Node that could result in
a near 6x cost decrease in hardware, is that worth it? I'd love to know.

~~~
sausagefeet
I'm curious why the downvotes here. Is that information not interesting to
anyone else?

~~~
wladimir
I'm not one of the downvoters. But I have a remark: the only Python webserver
they looked at in the linked article is Tornado. That's hardly representative,
as far as these kind of microbenchmarks are representative in general.

~~~
sausagefeet
To be fair one of the selling points of Tornado when it came out was Speed.
But that isn't really the point, my comment was about understanding how much
choosing framework X is or isn't costing you relative to other choices. I'm
not saying people should use Warp, I simply read the post recently so it was
fresh in my mind.

~~~
wladimir
Python has gevent, which is much faster than Tornado, at least at
microbenchmarks (see <http://nichol.as/benchmark-of-python-web-servers> ).
It's probably in the same league as Node.

In the article they also give the reason why Warp is so much faster: it auto-
scales to four cores. The Python frameworks don't do this, you have to use
multiprocessing for that (or just run an instance for every core).

~~~
sausagefeet
Again I think you're missing what I was saying. I'm not saying you should
chose Node over Tornado or making any kind of value judgement, I'm saying it
would be interesting to state the costs of choosing various frameworks to help
make better decisions.

On a side note I'm very skeptical of the claim that gevent is in the same
league as Node, the numbers in this site are close to the Warp numbers and
gevent is still about 6x slower than Node. (Unless I'm reading the
microbenchmark wrong). But that's the problem with microbenchmarks, they don't
really tell you much.

EDIT: Clarity

------
willvarfar
It was staggeringly dull. A list of frameworks they've used, but no enthusiasm
and no actually saying anything deep about their architecture.

